# SX Mini M Class and ML Class Software Update



## SAVapeGear (9/4/16)

Hi All

See there is a new software update out:

http://www.yihisxmini.com/news/Last...M-Class-V2-36-available-to-download-n265.html

And New RED ML class

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

